# Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April







]

*Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck​*Ein zorniger Kommentar

https://www.waz.de/staedte/muelheim...t-nach-wels-fang-unter-druck-id209808429.html

Immer wieder das Gleiche:
Nur weil ein Wels zurückgesetzt wurde, wird gleich wieder - und das auch noch vom betroffenen Verein - mit "Trophäenangeln" rumgeheult..

Dazu mit rechtlich in der Art falschen Aussagen:
_Michael Raspel, Geschäftsführer des Vereins für Angelfreunde Mülheim und Vorsitzender der Interessengemeinschaft der Fischervereine Untere Ruhr, erklärt, dass gesetzlich geregelt sei, dass ein Fang sinnvoll verwertet werden muss._

Es braucht laut TSG einen sinnvollen Grund um den Fisch zu töten, nicht um ihn leben zu lassen.

Und eine gesetzliche Regelung in NRW, die das töten und verwerten jeden gefangenen Fisches vorschreibt, ist mir nicht bekannt - wenn das jemand meint, bitte Gesetz und § angeben....

Statt dass sich der Verein zuerst mal hinter den Angler stellt und klar macht, dass auch in NRW das zurücksetzen von Fischen grundsätzlich zuerst rechtlich einmal erlaubt, teilweise auch gefordert ist, wird hier wieder in vorauseilendem Gehorsam auf den zurücksetzenden Angler eingeprügelt!

Dieser sogar aus dem Verein geworfen,* BEVOR alles geklärt ist!* Die Stadt prüft ja erst  noch, ob überhaupt ein Verstoß vorliegt!!!!


> _Die Stadtverwaltung hat ein Prüfverfahren gegen den 20-Jährigen eingeleitet, der den mannshohen Fisch nach einem langen und harten Kampf aus dem Wasser gezogen hat_





> _Vom Verein ist der junge Angler am Donnerstag aufgefordert worden, seinen Anglerschein abzugeben und den Verein zu verlassen_



Dass hier wieder von der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei *IM VORAUSEILENDEN GEHORSAM OHNE FESTSTEHENDE FAKTEN *Angler schurigelt und die sogar rausgeschmissen werden, ist unglaublich.

--------------------------------------​
Wenn es an dem Gewässer (Ruhr) keinen Entnahmezwang aus Hegegründen gibt, entscheidet auch in NRW (noch) zuerst einmal alleine der Angler über das zurücksetzen und verwerten.

Denn wenn dann der Wels individuell z. B. zu groß ist für den Angler zum Verzehr, liegt dann auch laut TSG kein sinnvoller Grund zum töten vor.

Auch die Verwendung von für das Welsangeln angepasstem schweren Gerät ist kein Hinweis auf Trophäenangeln!
Sondern gute fachliche Praxis, auch wenn man kleinere Waller zum essen fangen wollte, um den Abriss möglicherer größerer Fische und deren verludern zu vermeiden.

*SO MÜSSTE EIN VEREIN ODER VERBAND ARGUMENTIEREN!!*

----------------------------------------------​
Dass hier nach jahrzehntelanger schützergeprägter Gehirnwäsche wieder Vereine und Verbände der organisierten Angelfischerei zuerst Anglern in den Rücken fallen, statt diese in ihrer individuellen Entscheidungsfreiheit zu stärken, ist für mich schlicht zum erbrechen..

Und jetzt hör ich auf, bevor ich was schreibe, wofür ich in den Knast kommen kann...

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Jana0508 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Grundsätzlich werden wir diese  Diskussion leider noch viele male fürhren dürfen. Anderer seits, wenn ich nach so einer Aktion merke, das mein Verein nicht hinter seinen Mitgliedern steht, muss ich mir doch echt gedanken machen ob ich in diesem Verein überhaut (noch) Mitglied sein will.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

das ist ja der Punkt um den es mir geht. 


Die pissen ihre Angler an, bevor Fakten feststehen und schmeissen die raus, aus lauter Paranoia wg. "Trophäenangeln" und der spendensammelnen Schützerindustrie..

zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert. zensiert.


----------



## fishhawk (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Hallo,



> dass gesetzlich geregelt sei, dass ein Fang sinnvoll verwertet werden muss.



§31 des Ehrenkodex der Interessengemeinschaft der Fischervereine Untere Ruhr e.V. schreibt sogar vor, dass unbeabsichtigte Beifänge umgehend und schonend ins Gewässer zurückzusetzen sind.

Dann würde ja dieser Kodex gegen das Gesetz verstoßen?????

Spätestens nach dem Fall Augenthaler sollte aber jedem klar sein, dass man mit solchem Verhalten ein Risiko eingeht.



> Dieser sogar aus dem Verein geworfen, BEVOR alles geklärt ist!



Rein rechtlich reicht für einen Ausschluss schon ein Verstoß gegen die Vereinsstatuten.


----------



## hoerbiflosse (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Schreib doch den Herrn des Vorstandes mal an oder/und die dortige örtliche Presse 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eisbär14 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Wie schon geschrieben muss eine sinnvolle Verwertung des Fanges stattfinden.Wenn ich das nicht kann kommt der Fisch zurück, wenn die Fischart Schonzeit hat oder unter dem Maß liegt muss ich ihn doch auch zurücksetzen.
Solche Regelungen sind einfach nur Geistiger Dünnschixx.


----------



## fischbär (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Völlig geisteskrank. Wenn seine Kollegen beim Feedern ne Laube statt Rotauge dran haben, dann nehmen sie die wohl auch mit, oder was? Und das, obwohl sie im Vergleich zum Wels einen riesigen Haken im Schädel hatte. Aber Lauben sind ja kleiner. Und wie jeder weiß, ist die absolute Gehirngröße die einzig wahre Maßzahl für Intelligenz und Leidensfähigkeit. Deshalb sind Frauen ja auch dümmer als Männer und Männer dürfen bei Erkältungen mehr jammern. Oh weh, armes Land in dem so ein geistiger Dünnschiss hoffähig ist.


----------



## Ukel (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Vielleicht sollte man eher dem Vereinsvorstand wegen Inkompetenz, Unwissenheit und die Anglerschaft schädigendem Verhaltens den Verzicht auf die ausgeführten Ämter nahelegen. Kein Wunder, wenn bei solcher Kompetenz die Angelgegner immer mehr Einfluss gewinnen, besonders dann noch in NRW mit diesem grün durchsetzten Minister Herrn Sowieso....Name fällt mir grad nicht ein.


----------



## snofla (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

unglaublich das ein Verein seine eigenen Leute rauskickt.......

wenn jetzt ne Anzeige gekommen wäre von nem Petamann okay aber selbst dann stell ich mich doch hinter einen Vereinskameraden

wenn der GF jetzt selbst angeln geht (machen die wenigsten) und dann nicht jeden gefangenen Fisch entnimmt.....dann muss er genauso gehen

glauben kann ichs immer noch nicht


----------



## fishhawk (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Hallo,

ich finde es auch besser, wenn sich Vereine erstmal vor ihre Mitglieder stellen.

Ohne Informationen über die genauen Umstände, Vorgeschichte des Betroffenen etc. möchte ich mir aber keiner Urteil anmaßen.


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Wenn das so stimmt mit dem Ehrenkodex und es keine ausdrückliche Entnahmepflicht niedergeschrieben ist in der Fischereierlaubniskarte oder sonst in irgendeinem Dokument des Vereines. Dürfte es ein leichtes sein sich wieder einzuklagen mit anschließender Schadensersatzklage.


  Sollte der Sachverhalt so stimmen, werden selbst die Verbände dem Verein nahelegen diesen wieder aufzunehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Sollte der Sachverhalt so stimmen, werden selbst die Verbände dem Verein nahelegen diesen wieder aufzunehmen.



Die anglerfeindlichen  Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei haben doch erst die Vereine durch jahrzehntelange, schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche dazu gebracht, so bescheuert zu reagieren.

Die werden jubeln, wenn sie Angler weiter unterdrücken und/oder rausschmeissen können, wenn die nicht ihrer Schützerphilosophie folgen.....

*Wir brauchen ENDLICH Anglerschutzverbände!!!!!!*

Und keine von organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern bezahlte Natur- und Tierschutzverbände!!!!

Wer das will, kann und soll gleich zu den Originalen gehen: NABU, BUND und PETA!


----------



## fishhawk (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Hallo,



> Sollte der Sachverhalt so stimmen,



Dazu müsste man den Sachverhalt aber erst kennen.

Also die genaue Begründung für den Ausschluss.

Es könnte ja sein, dass der Betroffene bereits vorher schon auffällig war und gegen Bestimmungen verstoßen hat, z.B. sollen nach § 29 Fische nicht gehältert oder außerhalb des Wassers abgelegt werden um sie zu fotografieren.

Wie hat denn die Presse überhaupt Wind von der Sache bekommen?  Das ist ja der Knackpunkt, dass es wieder öffentlich diskutiert wird.

So ganz unschuldig könnte der Angler ggf. auch nicht an der Misere sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Vollkommen wurscht - der Typ vom Verein hat rechtlich so nicht haltbaren Unfug erzählt und veröffentlicht oder veröffentlichen lassen - GEHT GAR NICHT!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Der Vereinsjockel hat aber nicht das kritisiert, sondern angebliches Trophäenangeln.

Und das mit falschen rechtlichen Aussagen.

Daran ist alleine dieser Vereinsmeier und sein Landesverband schuld, die scheinbar solche Leute nicht vernünftig oder bewusst falsch schulen, wenn die öffentlich so einen Dreck erzählen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Dann sollen sie aber bitte doch auch alle anderen , inklusive sich selbst , entlassen, den Laden dicht machen. Als ob dort irgendwer sich an jede Regel halten würde....

Anstelle sich auf den schmalen Grad zu wagen und Themen wie CR und Selbstbestimmung in diesem Bereich beim Angler zu fördern wird vom Führungskader und den Ja-Sagern, wie der Isso-Fraktion genau das Gegenteil gemacht und so ein Bild in der Öffentlichkeit erzeugt, was nicht von allen und niemals von jedem gewollt ist oder gar so praktiziert wird.

Ich könnte damit Leben kein Mitglied bei solch einem Verein zu sein, schließlich rennt man ja auch nicht ins offene Messer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Der Verein gehört wohl zum Rheinischen Fischereiverband..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Verein gehört wohl zum Rheinischen Fischereiverband..



Wird Zeit das mal wer ne Meldung als Verein heraus gibt nach dem Motto:


" Wir sind froh das der Fisch wieder schwimmen darf und stehen dafür auch öffentlich ein."

Aber nein, gerade die ältere Generation geht tief gebückt außerhalb jeder Sichtweise heimlich aus dem Busch heraus angeln..........


----------



## fishhawk (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Hallo,

muss man halt zwei Dinge separat beurteilen:

1. Den Wahrheitsgehalt der zitierten Aussage und ob die auch so gemacht wurde.

2. Die Gründe für den Vereinsausschluss

Ohne mehr Informationen würde ich mir da kein Urteil erlauben. 

Mein Mitleid gegen den betroffenen Angler hält sich allerdings in Grenzen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Mein Mitleid gegen den betroffenen Angler hält sich allerdings in Grenzen.



Weil Selbstbestimmung nicht angestrebt sein sollte und Fremdbestimmung des deutschen Michel höchstes Gut ist ? Ich verstehe es einfach nicht, wo ist dein Problem ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Wer als Vereinsfunktionär solche rechtlich nicht haltbaren Aussagen öffentlich macht und/oder dann nicht dementiert, hat seinen Platz zu räumen. 
Eine Gegendarstellung steht ihm rechtlich zu.

Macht ers nicht...........
...........soll er doch zu PETA gehen...

Das gleiche gilt für den Verband, wenn der bei sowas nicht einschreitet und nicht klar stellt, dass die Aussagen vom Vereinsjockel so nicht haltbar sind.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Wir brauchen ENDLICH Anglerschutzverbände!!!!!!*
> 
> Und keine von organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern bezahlte Natur- und Tierschutzverbände!!!!
> 
> Wer das will, kann und soll gleich zu den Originalen gehen: NABU, BUND und PETA!


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

"Die anglerfeindlichen  Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei haben doch erst die Vereine durch jahrzehntelange, schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche dazu gebracht, so bescheuert zu reagieren."

Mag sein das einzelne Menschen so ticken.

Wenn die Person/ Verein so bescheuert ist, hoffe ich nur, dass der junge Mann dagegen angeht.


----------



## fishhawk (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Hallo,



> Ich verstehe es einfach nicht, wo ist dein Problem ?



Wenn sich jemand bewußt in Gefahr begibt, hält sich mein Mitleid eben in Grenzen, wenn was passiert.

Wer alles was er macht im I-Net und der Lokalpresse präsentieren muss, hat dann ggf. auch die Konsequenzen zu tragen, wenn der Schuss nach hinten losgeht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Es geht NICHT um das zurücksetzen vom Wels durch den Angler!

Sondern um das unsägliche Verhalten des Vereines, der Angler rausschmeisst, bevor das auch nur annähernd eindeutig geklärt ist und der rechtlich so nicht haltbare Dinge in die Welt setzt ohne die zu dementieren und/oder richtig zu stellen.


----------



## fishhawk (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Hallo,

@thomas

Welche Frist hast du dem Verein zur Stellungnahme eingeräumt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Keine. 

Sowas darf so schon gar nicht passieren.

Wenn, dann muss das heutzutage UMGEHEND erfolgen mit einer Richtigstellung.

Es sei denn (wovon ich ausgehe), der Typ glaubt das wirklich, wie es veröffentlicht wurde..

Dann kommt eh nix.

Hier hoffe ich noch auf den Verband.

Man wird sehen.

Aber der Schaden für Angler und das Angeln ist durch anglerfeindliche und/oder inkompetente Funktionäre leider schon wieder angerichtet...


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Sondern um das unsägliche Verhalten des Vereines, der Angler rausschmeisst, bevor das auch nur annähernd eindeutig geklärt ist und der rechtlich so nicht haltbare Dinge in die Welt setzt ohne die zu dementieren und/oder richtig zu stellen.[/QUOTE]

Und da bin ich dabei #6

Wir haben alle das gleiche Hobby und müssen zusammenhalten.
Wenn gewählte Intressenvertreter sowas machen sollte man Sie dringend abwählen.|bla:|bla:


----------



## fishhawk (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Hallo,



> Aber der Schaden für Angler und das Angeln ist durch anglerfeindliche und/oder inkompetente Funktionäre leider schon wieder angerichtet...



Da stimme ich dir schon zu, so ganz unbeteilgt ist m.E. der junge Mann allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Doch, der hat keinerlei Schuld.

Weil es darum hier nicht geht, ob und warum er einen Waller zurück gesetzt hat, sondern um die unsägliche Reaktion darauf des Vereines und Nichtreaktion des Verbandes.

Hätte es früher vernünftige Verbände gegeben, hätte daraus resultiert:
Andere Gesetzgebung - kein Schützergejaule - vernünftige(re)s Angeln - keine Diskussion um zurücksetzen..

Dass hier OHNE JEDE Not statt von zurücksetzen schon wieder von Trophäenangeln gesprochen wird seitens der Funktionäre, das dazu mit juristisch klar falschen Fakten:
DAS GEHT GAR NICHT!

Und schon gar nicht geht, dass der Angler dann rausgeworfen wird, obwohl die Ermittlungen der Behörden erst noch laufen.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Wir brauchen ENDLICH Anglerschutzverbände!!!!!!*
> 
> Und keine von organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern bezahlte Natur- und Tierschutzverbände!!!!
> 
> Wer das will, kann und soll gleich zu den Originalen gehen: NABU, BUND und PETA!


----------



## fishhawk (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Hallo,

also ich sehe da schon einen kausalen Zusammenhang zwischen den Postings auf FB, den folgenden Artikeln in der Lokalzeitung und der öffentlichen Reaktion des Vereins.

Aber natürlich kann man den Begriff "Schuld" unterschiedlich definieren.

Gleicher Meinung sind wir aber bei der Beurteilung der öffentlichen Stellungnahme des Vereins. Auf die eigenen Mitglieder noch draufhauen und widersprüchliche Aussagen in den Raum stellen halte auch ich nicht für sinnvoll. 

Ansonsten finde ich es immer besser, solche Dinge intern zu regeln.


----------



## iXware (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

kann mir mal bitte jemand verraten wo eine Anordnung zur Entnahme von Welsen in NRW stehen soll? ich als Sachse kann im Internet als Vorbereitung auf ne Angelwoche in NRW nichts finden - wie mit zufällig gefangenen Welsen umzugehen ist... ich bin ja gar nicht aus auf Welse, na gut, nen kleinen könnte ich eventuell verwerten, aber nen großen nicht. Fischereigesetz, Landesfischereiodrnung, Verbände... nirgends kann ich was dazu finden...

Nur immer wieder Kommentare in Foren und von Zeitungen ohne Quellenangaben, daß ein Entnahmegebot in ganz NRW komen soll, daß es schon seit Jahren existiert, daß es nur für die Lippe existiert und so weiter... aber nicht eine Quelle dafür...


auch ein Neozoe ist der Wels nicht - auch nicht in NRW... 
http://neobiota.naturschutzinformationen-nrw.de/site/nav2/Artenlisten.aspx?ART=Tiere

es gibt halt nur kein Mindestmaß für Welse wie in anderen Bundesländern auch.


----------



## zorra (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Wir haben ein Gewässer wo Wels und Grundel entnommen werden muss..steht in den Papieren..ansonsten.. NOCH.. freie Hand...gibt es ein Fehlverhalten an unseren Gewässer...dann Entscheidet erst einmal unser Schiedsgericht über ein weiteres Vorgehen...Anglerkollegen am Galgen zuhängen geht garnicht.
gr.zorra


----------



## Lajos1 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Hallo,

man müsste halt genau wissen, was da wirklich gesagt wurde.
Die Angaben aus einem Zeitungsartikel sind, wie alle Angaben aus Medien, mit Vorsicht zu geniessen, denn die sind erfahrungsgemäß zu etwa 50 % falsch bzw. fehlerhaft.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Wenn entnommen werden MUSS (nicht gesetzlich vorgeschrieben in NRW, kann nur gewässerabhängig asein), ist das zurücksetzen auch immer zuerst mal noch kein "Trophäenangeln" (bisher in NRW nur im Zusammenhang mit Anlagen einigermaßen überhaupt definiert), sondern dann erst mal ein Verstoß gegen eine Hegeauflage.


----------



## gründler (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Seht ihr,das was ich seit mitte der 80er sage trifft alles ein.

Genießt das Angeln in De.noch auch wenn viele meinen das kommt nicht so.

In Naher Zukunft geht hier keiner mehr Angeln.

Wetten?

Die Stigma...läuft auf vollen touren und Petra feiert in ihren Privaten Memberforum seit Wochen die Dummheit und Gehorsam der Angler.

#h


----------



## fishhawk (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Hallo,



> Wie hat die Presse denn überhaupt davon erfahren?



Soweit ich weiß, hat sich der Angler selbst an Messer geliefert.
Deshalb auch nur begrenztes Mitleid von mir.


----------



## jkc (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Hi, mal so am Rande, ohne alles gelesen zu haben:
An der Ruhr gibt es flächendeckend eine Entnahmepflicht für gefangene Welse durch die anliegenden Pächter in Abstimmung mit der Ruhrfischereigenossenschaft und den Behörden.

Grüße JK


----------



## Lajos1 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Wie hat die Presse denn überhaupt davon erfahren?



Hallo,

ja, *das *ist die entscheidende Frage.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, mal so am Rande, ohne alles gelesen zu haben:
> An der Ruhr gibt es flächendeckend eine Entnahmepflicht für gefangene Welse durch die anliegenden Pächter in Abstimmung mit der Ruhrfischereigenossenschaft und den Behörden.
> 
> Grüße JK



Berechtig zwar nicht der Gang an die Öffentlichkeit, alles andere aber dumm gelaufen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, mal so am Rande, ohne alles gelesen zu haben:
> An der Ruhr gibt es flächendeckend eine Entnahmepflicht für gefangene Welse durch die anliegenden Pächter in Abstimmung mit der Ruhrfischereigenossenschaft und den Behörden.
> 
> Grüße JK


Und?

Dann wäre es ein Verstoss gegen eine Hegeauflage und kein Trophäenangeln, das zudem vom Vereinsjockel mit juristisch nicht haltbaren Aussagen verbreitet wird.

So oder so gehören solche Funktionäre - ob in Verein oder Verband - weg.

Entweder weil er es nicht besser weiss oder absichtlich Angler und das Angeln schädigt, indem er das so in Verbreitung bringt.


PETA freut sich auch über Neumitglieder...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja, *das *ist die entscheidende Frage.
> 
> ...



Wie überall ? Irgendwer hat Informiert. Journalisten auf Teilzeit schwärmen durch die Gegend, jemand kannte jemanden, der jemanden bei der Zeitung kennt.....


----------



## fishhawk (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Hallo,



> Dann wäre es ein Verstoss gegen eine Hegeauflage und kein Trophäenangeln



Auf jeden Fall muss der Verein da nicht gleich mit solchen Begriffen vorpreschen.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wie überall ? Irgendwer hat Informiert. Journalisten auf Teilzeit schwärmen durch die Gegend, jemand kannte jemanden, der jemanden bei der Zeitung kennt.....




Hallo,

wenn ich nicht will, dass mein Fang öffentlich wird, dann wird er auch nicht öffentlich.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Auf jeden Fall muss der Verein da nicht gleich mit solchen Begriffen vorpreschen.


jetzt aber:
#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## fishhawk (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Hallo,



> Wie überall ? Irgendwer hat Informiert. Journalisten auf Teilzeit schwärmen durch die Gegend, jemand kannte jemanden, der jemanden bei der Zeitung kennt.....



Der *irgendwer *war der der Angler selber!!!!

Erst auf FB und dann noch der Presse ein Interview und Fotos gegeben.

Aber ob man das "Schuld" bezeichnen kann, da streiten sich die Geister.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Vor allem isses wurscht!!

Da es hier nur um die erbärmliche, anglerfeindliche, juristisch nicht haltbare Argumentation und Reaktion seitens Verein und Verband geht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das der Fall an die Presse ging, die Reaktion des Angelverein als solches wurde vom Angler an die Öffentlichkeit getragen ?

Zum anderen:

Lass die Leute doch Fische zeigen und zurück setzen ? Was ist daran verwerflich ? Es ist unerträglich, wenn hier jedesmal jeder einem die Meinung aufzwingen will.

Du willst Fisch mitnehmen ? Mach es ! Du will es nicht ? Lass es ! Du willst aber anderen deine Ansicht aufzwingen per Gesetz, geh ich nicht mit !


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Wie oft noch?
Es geht nicht drum ob er daran Schuld ist, dass das in die Zeitung kam!

Sondern darum, dass Funktionäre daraufhin anglerfeindliche und faktisch falsche Aussagen  in die Welt setzen und den noch vor Abschluss der Ermittlungen der Behörden rausschmeissen..

Wer  solche Interessen(ver)"treter" hat, braucht keine PETA mehr..


----------



## iXware (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

hmm, soviel Presse wäre mir unheimlich...

https://www.waz.de/staedte/muelheim...i-riesige-welse-aus-der-ruhr-id209771473.html

ich zitiere mal:
http://www.radiomuelheim.de/muelhei...n/archive/2017/03/03/article/-b209d84361.html

"Entgegen anders lautender Berichte will ihn der Verein für Angelfreunde  Mülheim deswegen aber nicht rauswerfen oder ihm sofort den Angelschein  entziehen. Wir wollen uns mit dem jungen Mann zusammen setzen und  vernünftig über die Angelegenheit sprechen, heißt es von Geschäftsführer  Michael Raspel."

woher kommt denn dann der schnelle Sinneswandel, wenn es jetzt doch innerhalb eines Tages rausgeworfen wurde?

irgendwas stimmt da nicht.. ich glaube diesen Verein würde ich meiden wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.

ansonsten haben ja die Vereinskammeraden - wenn das ein Alleingang des Geschäftsführers war und die sich einig sind noch das BGB, aber das ist ja dann ne vereinsinterne Sache
*
Zitat: "§ 27 Bestellung und Geschäftsführung des Vorstands*

(1) [...]
(2) Die Bestellung ist jederzeit widerruflich, unbeschadet des Anspruchs auf die vertragsmäßige Vergütung.  Die Widerruflichkeit kann durch die Satzung auf den Fall beschränkt  werden, dass ein wichtiger Grund für den Widerruf vorliegt; ein solcher  Grund ist insbesondere grobe Pflichtverletzung oder Unfähigkeit zur  ordnungsmäßigen Geschäftsführung.(3) [...]



 Diese Vorschrift kann auch durch Satzungsbestimmung nicht  abgeändert werden, denn sie gehört nicht zu den nachgiebigen  Bestimmungen, die im § 40 BGB verzeichnet sind."


----------



## Lausemann (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Hallo Boardis,

bevor man den Vorstand dieses Vereins so hart in die Kritik nimmt, sollte man erst einmal Ursachenforschung betreiben.

Der erste Artikel, der in der Zeitung erschienen ist, war vom 28. Februar 2017 von dem jungen Angelkollegen:

https://www.waz.de/staedte/muelheim...i-riesige-welse-aus-der-ruhr-id209771473.html

Daraufhin hat der Vorstandsvorsitzende anscheinend reagiert und am 3. März 2017 wurde dann der Artikel, den Thomas gelinkt hat, veröffentlicht.

Ich finde dadurch ergibt sich ein ganz neues Gesamtbild!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



iXware schrieb:


> ich zitiere mal:
> http://www.radiomuelheim.de/muelhei...n/archive/2017/03/03/article/-b209d84361.html


Auch da wieder die Falschbehauptung, Trophäenangeln wäre in Deutschland per se verboten.

Es ist verboten ohne sinnvollen Grund Wirbeltiere zu töten oder zu quälen.

Trophäenangeln ist auch in NRW nur im Zusammenhang mit Anlagen überhaupt juristisch nur ansatzweise definiert.

Und wenn das schon so lange im Schwange ist, wie Lausemann hier schreibt, und dann weder Verein noch Verband in der Lage waren, diese juristischen Dinge richtig zu stellen, ist das nur ein weiteres Armutszeugnis.


So trägt es bittere Früchte, was solche Funktionäre verbreiten - zum erbrechen..

Das "Trophäenangeln" - juristisch nicht geklärt - bleibt haften, statt zurücksetzen auch als Teil des Bestandsmanagements, an dem JEDER Verein (und damit Verband) selber Interesse haben müsste...


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Nachdem jetzt einer mal Links (DankeiXware)  geschickt hat, scheint der Angler aber auch einen Fehler gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Und?
 Entschuldigt das das Verhalten der Funktionäre, juristischen, anglerfeindlichen Unfug in die Welt zu setzen?

Und warum kommt das Dementi nicht auch in der WAZ, in welcher die Meldung steht, dass der Angler rausgeworfen werden soll, sondern über radiomuelheim?

Warum kommt keine Richtigstellung zu den juristisch falschen Fakten in der WAZ, die ja dem gleichen Herrn zugeschrieben werden?


----------



## Salora (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Kann den Artikel der WAZ leider nicht lesen ohne Abo und bin daher raus da ich nicht nachvollziehen kann wie es zum Pressebericht kam.



Sehr oft hilft bei den meisten "Abo-Artikeln" die Überschrift bei Google News einzugeben und dort den Artikel dann zu öffnen.

https://www.google.de/search?hl=de&gl=de&tbm=nws&authuser=0&q=M%C3%BClheimer+Angler+ger%C3%A4t+nach+Wels-Fang+unter+Druck&oq=M%C3%BClheimer+Angler+ger%C3%A4t+nach+Wels-Fang+unter+Druck&gs_l=news-cc.1.0.43j43i53.4020.4020.0.5871.1.1.0.0.0.0.104.104.0j1.1.0...0.0...1ac.2.ebD7-PYCoxU

Recht interessant finde ich ja auch die Aussage das Karpfen über 2 Meter nicht mehr schmecken sollen....:q


----------



## wusel345 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Der Verein scheint mir sehr Petafreundlich zu sein. Darf da überhaupt ein Fisch gefangen werden? Was ist, wenn ich einen Fisch fange, auf den ich gar nicht geangelt habe und ihn schonend zurück setze? Ganz klar, dann fliegt man aus dem Verein ohne wenn und aber! Da heisst es nicht "Es wird gegessen, was auf den Tisch kommt" sondern "Es muss gegessen werden, was am Haken hängt."


----------



## willmalwassagen (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

@Thomas,

ist es das wirklich wert, 6 seiten wegen einem der zu dumm ist die Klappe zu halten?
Das Forum könnte ja mal Geld sammeln und ein Rechtsgutachten veranlassen, ob das zurücksetzen von Fischen  ohne Schonzeit grundsätzlich oder nur in bestimmten Fällen  strafbar sein kann. Ca.  7000 € und schon gibt wenigstens  eine klare Ansage dazu.
Dazu machst du ein Spendenkonto auf und beziehst das Rechtsgutachten ausschließlich auf das Tierschutzgesetz.
Damit kann man ja den Verbänden mal zeigen wie einfch es gehen kann.
Da kannst du noch lange auf Verbände einprügeln. Die werden so ein Gutachten nie anfordern.
Ich würde 100€ geben.


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Das Verhalten des Intressenverteters ist mit Sicherheit nicht richtig, insbesondere jusritischen Müll zu veröffentlichen.

Das der Angler aber auch sich nicht korrekt verhält und wie es nunmal so ist, betrifft es uns alle und damit ist es auch Anglerfeindlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Das Verhalten des Intressenverteters ist mit Sicherheit nicht richtig, insbesondere jusritischen Müll zu veröffentlichen.
> 
> Das der Angler aber auch sich nicht korrekt verhält und wie es nunmal so ist, betrifft es uns alle und damit ist es auch Anglerfeindlich.


Wenn ein einzelner Angler was falsch macht ist es immer noch was anders, als wenn ein Verband oder Verein in der Reaktion darauf was Falsches, klar anglerfeindliches öffentlich behauptet.

Denn immer noch ist es leider so (angesichts der anglerfeindlichen Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei), dass mehr auf solche Vereine und Verbände gehört wird - von Medien wie auch grundsätzlich in der Öffentlichkeit und Politik.

Und so schadet dieser sinn- und nutzlose, juristisch so nicht haltbare Hinweis des Funktionärs auf Trophäenangeln Anglern wie dem Angeln eben deutlich mehr als das, was der Angler getan hat.


----------



## Riesenangler (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Ich würde in einem solchen Sauhaufen überhaupt nicht mehr wieder eintreten wollen, auch wenn die ihren Fehler einsehen und mir den Wiedereintritt anbieten würden. Und den Fischerei/Angelschein können die ja überhaupt nicht zurückfordern. Denn kann nach meiner Kenntnis nur die ausstellende Behörde einziehen. Und wenn selbst die keinen Handlungsgrund sehen sollte??? Warum dann der Angler?
Und genau das meinte ich als ich diesen Trööt eröfnete: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=269390

 Und auch den hier:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=279071


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Karpfen von 2 Metern schmecken nicht. Thread kann zu, wir sollten aufgeben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Karpfen von 2 Metern schmecken nicht. Thread kann zu, wir sollten aufgeben.


WER WÄHLT WARUM SOLCHE LEUTE????????

Davon ab:
Selbst wenn der Angler den Waller lebend mit Fleischerhaken an der Wäscheleine aufgehängt hätte, dürfte ein Funktionär aus Verein oder Verband immer noch keinen solch anglerfeindlichen Dreck verbreiten.....


----------



## Deep Down (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Also die Äußerung des Geschäftsführers und Vereinsvorsitzenden ist ja mal der absolute Hammer. Der haut mit seiner Argumentation den Nagel gegen sein Mitglied erst richtig bis zum Anschlag rein! Unglaublich.

Vereinsvertreter sind im Übrigen gut beraten sich bei ungeklärten Vorgängen mit jeglichen Äußerungen in der Öffentlichkeit und insbesondere Austrittsforderungen zurückzuhalten.
Mir ist aus einer Interessengemeinschaft bekannt, dass bei Druckausübung zum Austritt von der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft ein Verfahren wegen versuchter Nötigung gegen den Vorsitzenden eingeleitet worden ist.


----------



## Deep Down (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Karpfen von 2 Metern schmecken nicht. Thread kann zu, wir sollten aufgeben.



Ja, ich kann es auch nicht glauben, dass jemand sowas geäußert haben soll!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> WER WÄHLT WARUM SOLCHE LEUTE????????
> 
> Davon ab:
> Selbst wenn der Angler den Waller lebend mit Fleischerhaken an der Wäscheleine aufgehängt hätte, dürfte ein Funktionär aus Verein oder Verband immer noch keinen solch anglerfeindlichen Dreck verbreiten.....



Das ist so Traurig, das einem die Worte fehlen. Scheinbar sind in Vereinen 80% der Mitglieder Beiwerk, ähnlich wie in Fitness-Studios Leute die zum Smalltalken am Gerät stehen ohne es in 45 Minuten zu benutzen.

Wenn jemand bei klarem Verstand und einigen Jahren Erfahrung in verantwortungsvoller Position sich so dermaßen Entblößt hilft nur Sturz.

Nur Doof, das die Wähler wohl auch nicht die hellsten Kerzen auf dem Kuchen sind.


----------



## magi (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Ich denke es ist schwierig, sich nach den Informationen der Presse ein Urteil anzumaßen. Wer Karpfen von 2 m ins Spiel bringt hat sich auf sachlicher Ebene leider selbst disqualifiziert. 

Fakt ist allerdings:

Generell besteht, wie schon von JKC erwähnt, das Verbot Welse, zumindest an den mir bekannten, Ruhrabschnitten zurückzusetzen - ungeachtet der Größe. Dies gilt uneingeschränkt auch für die IG Untere Ruhr!

Die Aussagen bzw. Aktionen des Vereins sind - wenn denn wirklich so getätigt wurden wie in der Presse veröffentlicht - mehr als unglücklich und juristisch nicht in Stein gemeißelt, da die Gesetzeslage (noch) nicht klar geregelt ist. War wahrscheinlich in der Vergangenheit auch nicht nötig, da der Fisch zur Verwertung gefangen oder OHNE MEDIALES EVENT releast wurde.

Wer hätte den ahnen können, dass eines Tages ein ganzes Heer von Selbstdarstellern die sozialen Netzwerke mit "fragwürdigen" Bildern und Videos überhäuft..  Also ich sehe da trotz der hier verbreiteten schwarz-weiß-denke einen klaren Zusammenhang!  Dass das Problem nicht das Zurücksetzten, sondern  die (erste) Reaktion des Vereins ist, ist im konkreten Falle wohl auch eher fragwürdig, da bei entsprechendem Titel (Verstoß gegen TSG) sicherlich ein paar Vereins-Jahresbeitäge zusammen kommen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Das Verhalten des Intressenverteters ist mit Sicherheit nicht richtig, insbesondere jusritischen Müll zu veröffentlichen.
> 
> Das der Angler aber auch sich nicht korrekt verhält und wie es nunmal so ist, betrifft es uns alle und damit ist es auch Anglerfeindlich.



Nicht richtig?

Was der Verein da rausgehauen hat,geht mal überhaupt nicht.

Ist nicht nur  "fachlich" ein absoluter Griff ins Klo,sondern zur Krönung
auch noch paranoid Trophäenangel verseucht.

Ein zum erbrechen krankhafter Schnappreflex,welcher in der Sache so sinnvoll und zielführend wie ein Loch im Kopf ist.

DAS ist Anglerfeindlich..durch vollkommen falsche und damit destruktive Kommentare/Handlungen  aus Anglers verbrochenen Fliegenschi$$ einen Öffentlichkeitswirksamen Schei$$haufen in Höhe der Zugspitze
bauen.

Egal ob im Fall Augenthaler oder auch hier..wenn man schon von offizieller Seite nichts tun will/kann,wäre es besser sich in schweigen zu hüllen,anstatt Anglern durch unqualifizierten Ideologiemist auch noch ins Kreuz zu fallen.

Neben solchen Pfeifen möchte ich nicht einmal beerdigt sein..geschweige von denen im hier und jetzt Angelpolitisch vertreten werden.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Leider ist es so, dass die VorstandsArbeit uberwiegend von Nichtanglern gemacht wird. Aktive weigern sich in der Regel, die viele Arbeit zu machen.


----------



## Matrix85 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Fangneid!!! Wie in jedem Angelverein sind immer solche Affen dabei, die neidisch sind und dann ändere Angler anschwärzen. 

Der Karpfenangler fängt mit Boilie dicke Karpfen zack: Boilieverbot . 
Der Friedfischangler fängt gut , zack:  Anfütterverbot 
Usw.usw.usw. 

Wenn jemand nicht gerne Wels isst, darf er dann kein Wels Angeln? 
Oder soll er für die Mülltonne Angeln? 

Das ist doch so ein sch....


----------



## ace866 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

*Tierschutzgesetz
§ 17 *

  Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer 1.ein Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet oder
2.einem Wirbeltiera)aus Rohheit erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden oder
b)länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden

zufügt.
ein fisch ist ein wirbeltier und leidet erheblich wenn es am haken durch das wasser gezerrt und am ende diesem entnommen wird. wozu setzt man das Tier dann zurück? damit ihm das wieder passiert? das ist ein sich wiederholendes leiden und damit strafrechtlich relevant ich verwerte jeden fisch den ich fange aus respekt vor der natur. sei es als köderfisch (tot) oder im kochtopf. die einzige ausnahme ist untermass oder geschont.

so und nun hasst mich


----------



## Riesenangler (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Ein Petaner hat sich geoutet. Sag mal du Flitzpiepe, woher willst du denn genau wissen, ob ein Fisch leidet, wenn er gehakt ist. Das Thema ist hochumstritten. Denn nicht eimal das ist Wissenschaftlich geklärt. Die meisten der auf diesem Gebiet forschenden Tierneurologen, gehen davon aus, das Fische nicht in der Lage sind Schmerz und Leid zu empfinden. Also lass solcze Unqualifizierten, Unbewiesene und Unsachliche  Äusserungen. Oder bist du der Chef von dem Club, der diesen Bock geschossen hat und willst dich nur dank deines Halb/Nichtwissens verteidigen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



ace866 schrieb:


> so und nun hasst mich


Wieso hassen? 
Nur weil Du juristisch nicht richtig informiert wurdest?

Siehe mal hier zum B. zum Thema "wiederholt" (muss gleicher Fisch und gleicher Fänger sein, um juristisch relevant zu sein):
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2006/c-r-glaubens-oder-rechtsfrage.html

Auch interessant dazu:
http://archiv.anglertreff-thueringen.de/pdf/aktuelleentwicklungenundtendenzendesfischereir.pdf


Auch solcher juristischer Unfug wie von Dir geschildert wird aber von Funktionären immer wieder leider verbreitet - trotz oder wider besseren Wissens.

Der Angler, der das gutmütig glaubt, was anglerfeindliche Funktionäre verbreiten,  den muss doch nicht hassen - bedauern ja....


----------



## Riesenangler (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

@Ace. Du bist also auch einer von denen, die alles Totkloppen, was ihnen an Fisch in die Hände fällt?  Achja, das sind auch die, welche sich als erste Wundern, wenn ihre Heimatgewässer leer gefischt sind. Gott sei Dank denken die wenigsten Angler so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Leute:
NICHT persönlich werden...
Danke


----------



## kati48268 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Es ist nicht verwerflich, wenn jemand so handelt.

Es ist nur unbegreiflich, wie diese _Falschinformation_ sich in so vielen Köpfen festgefressen hat.

Und es ist entsetzlich, dass dieser Unsinn ständig als rechtssicher Auskunft verbreitet wird; von einigen Verbandlern oder Vereinsvorständen und auch von vielen Anglern.
|uhoh:


----------



## Riesenangler (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Frei nach Luther: Hier steh ich nun ich kann nicht anders.


----------



## kati48268 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Im Facebook-Zeitalter gibt es ja nur noch Experten.
Und nicht nur, dass jeder eine "Meinung" hat und diese unbedingt loswerden muss,
verzichtet man grosszügig auf den Zusatz, "_ich glaube, es ist so... - ich bin der Meinung, dass..."_.

Sich vorher zu informieren oder auch nur ein paar Minuten mit dem Thema, um das es geht, im Kopf auseinander zu setzen, ist rigeros raus; dafür fehlt die Zeit.
Und ein _"weiss ich nicht - hab ich keine Ahnung von - da muss ich erst mal nachlesen"_, existiert gar nicht mehr.

Die nächsten drei ohne Plan steigen ein und schon hast du quasi neues Recht geschaffen, denn der ganze Blödsinn, der i.d.R. ja ohne jeden Beleg gepostet wird, wird für bare Münze genommen.

Es ist echt ein Elend.


----------



## Angler9999 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



ace866 schrieb:


> ich verwerte jeden fisch den ich fange aus respekt vor der natur. sei es als köderfisch (tot) oder im kochtopf. die einzige ausnahme ist untermass oder geschont.
> 
> so und nun hasst mich



Da habe ich meine Bedenken. Vielleicht solltest du dein Hobby überdenken.


----------



## Deep Down (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

@ace
Vllt hättest Du jemanden fragen sollen, der sich damit auskennt!


----------



## Angler9999 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Da gibt' s bestimmt was von Ratiofarm#h


----------



## Deep Down (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Keine Experimente!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



ace866 schrieb:


> *
> ein fisch ist ein wirbeltier und leidet erheblich wenn es am haken durch das wasser gezerrt und am ende diesem entnommen wird. wozu setzt man das Tier dann zurück? damit ihm das wieder passiert? das ist ein sich wiederholendes leiden und damit strafrechtlich relevant*


*

N'abend Frau Dr.Breining,Sie hier?

Egal..willkommen im AB..wie man liest,muss mal wieder die alte Leier herhalten..machts aber immer noch nicht wahrer.[emoji42]*


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Leute - zum letzten Mal:
KEINE persönliche Anmache mehr untereinander in der Diskussion (>> Regeln!) 

Wer gutmütig glaubt, was ihm Vereins- und Verbandsfunktionäre erzählen, ist noch kein schlechter Mensch - nur ein uninformierter..(noch nicht lange mitgelesen hier eben wahrscheinlich):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ace866 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > so und nun hasst mich
> ...


----------



## Riesenangler (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

@ Thomas. Du hast ja recht mit der Persönlichen Anmache. Aber dennoch wirst auch du zugeben müssen, das solche Aussagen, wie die von ACE, widerspruch und blöde und auch verachtene Kommentare, wie den meinen, geradezu herausfordern.


----------



## ronram (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Im Facebook-Zeitalter gibt es ja nur noch Experten.
> Und nicht nur, dass jeder eine "Meinung" hat und diese unbedingt loswerden muss,
> verzichtet man grosszügig auf den Zusatz, "_ich glaube, es ist so... - ich bin der Meinung, dass..."_.
> 
> ...



Gerade eben habe ich bei FB gesehen, dass Thomas diese Diskussion hier verlinkt hat...

Irgendwie machen mich die Kommentare die unter AB-Links gepostet werden traurig und wütend zugleich. 
Was Kati schreibt trifft (leider) zu. Da werden Argumentationsketten aufgestellt, die an Dämlichkeit nicht zu überbieten sind und die nächsten stimmen zu, weil das ja so im Gesetz steht.

Wir brauchen gar keine Verbandler um das Angeln in Deutschland kaputt zu machen...da reicht wahrscheinlich der deutsche Durchschnittsangler mit Internetzugang schon aus.

Meine persönlichen Highlights sind die Aussagen, dass demjenigen, der einen Wels zurücksetzt, auf Lebenszeit der Schein entzogen gehört und natürlich die juristisch einwandfreie Herleitung, dass wegen des Wortlauts des § 1 TierSchG Fische ohne Schonmaß-/ zeit getötet werden müssen. 
Mit solchen "Angelkollegen" braucht man keine (externen) Feinde mehr.


----------



## Riesenangler (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Also muss ich jeden Walli den ich fange umnieten, weil der hier bei uns keine Schonung genießt? Weder gibt es hier, ein Schonmaß noch ne Schonzeit für Waller, Barsch, Plötze, Brassen. Alles umlegen? Na gut, dann komme ich ja aus dem Blut überhaupt nicht mehr raus. Habe ja auf Arbeit auch genug Blut um mich. Wer so argumentiert, dem gehört der Lappen abgenommen. Gott sei Dank, haben wir hier in Brandenburg noch ein recht lockeres Fischereirecht.


----------



## ronram (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Das Fischereirecht in NRW ist auch recht locker...
Einen landesfischereirechtlichen Entnahmezwang gibt es hier nicht.
Wer etwas anderes behauptet, ist zu blöd sich die wenigen Normen des LFischG und der LFischVO durchzulesen und plappert vermutlich nur nach, was er irgendwo mal gehört hat.
Unwissenheit ist doch voll in Mode. Behaupten ist das Wichtigste. 
Kati hat es doch erklärt. Jeder ist Experte.

"Du musst aber entnehmen, das steht so im Gesetz." Das wurde mir am Wasser schon mal von einem anderen Angler genau so erklärt. 
Blöderweise konnte er mir dann aber nicht zeigen, wo es denn im Gesetz steht...nachdem ich es ihm in die Hand gedrückt habe und gebeten habe mir zu zeigen wo es denn steht.

Manchmal muss so ein Möchtegernexperte einfach auf die Fresse fallen und seine Unwissenheit aufgezeigt bekommen. Leider funktioniert das nicht bei FB. Da ist der lauteste Idiot leider der, dem am meisten Kompetenz zugesprochen wird.
Ich sage nur "vgl." in Diskussionen... schaut euch die Kommentare und lacht...oder weint.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

ronram:
Seit Jahren weisen wir auf diese Dinge hin, seit Jahren immer wieder die gleiche Frage:
Wo stehts in welchem Gesetz, welcher §....

aber 2- 3 Jahrzehnte schützergeprägter Gehirnwäsche über die anglerfeindlichen und inkompetenten Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei löscht man (leider) nicht über Nacht aus. 

Immer wieder aufmerksam machen, immer wieder teilen, immer wieder unter die Leute bringen............................


----------



## Riesenangler (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Ja Genau, das meine ich. ich hatte auch eine weile geglaubt, das ich alles erschlagen müsste, was mir in die Hände fällt. Aber auf die Frage hier im Board, wo denn genau das in der Landesfischereiverordnung von BRB stehen würde, wusste ich auch nicht. Habe mir dann mal die ganze Verordnung zu gemühte geführt und siehe da, nichts dergleichen. Aber wie gesagt, das ist hier, in Rückständigen gebieten, wie Bayern ( nicht ernst Gemein, sondern nur eine kleine Stichelei) kann das natürlich völlig anders geregelt sein.
 Besonders lustig ist es wie es mir schon untergekommen ist, wenn Leute mir, an meinem Heimatwasser erklären wollen ,das das so oder so in Sachsen Anhalt ist und man mich jetzt anzeigen würde, weil die glaubten in Sachsen Anhalt zu sein und nicht bemerkten das die Landesgrenze fünf Kilometer weiter Westlich ist und man sich in Brandenburg befindet.


----------



## ronram (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Aber das ist doch der springende Punkt. 
Man macht die Leute aufmerksam und wird blöde angeranzt und als Märchenerzähler abgestempelt. 
Diejenigen die entweder selbst nachlesen oder nachfragen scheinen immer weniger zu werden.

Wenn man mit sachlichen Argumenten, tatsächlich existierenden rechtlichen Grundlagen ankommt und dann auf eine Mauer der Blödheit und Ignoranz trifft... dann...ich weiß nicht, will man eigentlich nur noch draufschlagen :-D.


----------



## Sharpo (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Es gibt einen Punkt in der Gewässerverordnung der IG Untere Ruhr worauf man auf eine Entnahmepflicht für nicht geschützte Fische schliessen könnte.

Es ist der Punkt 5..auf den Erlaubnisschein
Zitat: Fische müssen sofort betäubt und waidgerecht getötet werden.

Punkt 3 und 4 Regeln den Umgang mit geschützten Fischen.

Entnahmepflicht für Wels an der Ruhr? 
Mit als Ruhrangler nicht bekannt.

Und wenn man sich dann dazu deren Ehrenkodex anschaut.....

https://www.ig-untere-ruhr.de/news-informationen/ehrenkodex/

lol


Der Vorsitzende sollte sich diesen Ehrenkodex mal durchlesen und dann seinen Spruch bezüglich Trophäenangeln überdenken...

Ach dies war ja der Scheiss mit Strehlow etc...  lol


----------



## fishhawk (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Hallo,

die Frage bleibt, was denn die Beteiligten nun tasächlich gesagt haben und was ggf. in der Presse falsch wiedergegeben wurde.

Wenn da was von 2m Karpfen geschrieben wird, könnte es durchaus sein, dass aus einer "genossenschaftlichen" eine "gesetzliche" Entnahmepflicht gemacht wurde etc. . 

Trotzdem war es m.E. vom Verein ziemlich unklug, da so vorzupreschen und solche Begriffe in den Raum zu stellen.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass beide Seiten da nicht unbedingt für ein positives Image der Anglerschaft gesorgt haben.


----------



## ronram (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Naja, Sharpo, in der Gewässerordnung kann man ja als Fischereiberechtigter mehr oder weniger Regeln aufstellen, wie man lustig ist.
Schonhaken, Anfütterverbot, rosa Ringelsocken...
Ist ja deine Sache als Angler ob du damit einverstanden bist und den Erlaubnisschein unterschreibst oder es bleiben lässt.

Aber das ist doch meilenweit von einer gesetzlichen, allgemeingültigen Regel entfernt.


----------



## Sharpo (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



ronram schrieb:


> Naja, Sharpo, in der Gewässerordnung kann man ja als Fischereiberechtigter mehr oder weniger Regeln aufstellen, wie man lustig ist.
> Schonhaken, Anfütterverbot, rosa Ringelsocken...
> Ist ja deine Sache als Angler ob du damit einverstanden bist und den Erlaubnisschein unterschreibst oder es bleiben lässt.
> 
> Aber das ist doch meilenweit von einer gesetzlichen, allgemeingültigen Regel entfernt.



Für den Angler ist erstmal die Gewässerverordnung maßgebend. Auch wenn darin der grösste Scheiss steht.  
Wenn diese die Entnahme vorschreibt.....darfste den Fisch halt auch in die Tonne werfen.

Ob man aber aus den von mir zitierten Punkt eine Entnahmepflicht herauslesen kann....oder muss? 
Wir wissen ja wie Vorsitzende manchmal ticken...

Ich persönliche interpretiere daraus keine Entnahmepflicht.


----------



## fishhawk (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Hallo,

Zitat JKC 



> An der Ruhr gibt es flächendeckend eine Entnahmepflicht für gefangene Welse durch die anliegenden Pächter in Abstimmung mit der Ruhrfischereigenossenschaft und den Behörden.


sharpo



> Entnahmepflicht für Wels an der Ruhr?
> Mit als Ruhrangler nicht bekannt.



|kopfkrat


----------



## Sharpo (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Frage bleibt, was denn die Beteiligten nun tasächlich gesagt haben und was ggf. in der Presse falsch wiedergegeben wurde.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube kaum, dass die Presse von alleine auf einen 2m Karpfen kommt. 
Die wissen wahrscheinlich nicht mal was ein Karpfen ist.
Ansonsten hätten die solch ein Blödsinn nicht gedruckt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Frage bleibt, was denn die Beteiligten nun tasächlich gesagt haben und was ggf. in der Presse falsch wiedergegeben wurde.



Wenn dann nicht UMGEHEND dementiert wird und auf eine  Gegendarstellung gedrungen, ist und bleibt es schlicht Versagen der anglerfeindlichen und/oder inkompetenten Funktionäre in Verein wie Verband.

Das ist ganz einfache Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Anfänger!!

Und eine Gegendarstellung gutes Recht, dem sich kein Medium verweigern wird oder darf.

Nach allem, was mit da aber bis jetzt noch zugetragen wurde, würde ich persönlich vermuten, dass der VErein in der Führung da da genauso denkt, wie da ursprünglich veröffentlicht..


----------



## fishhawk (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Hallo,

deshalb hätte ich gerne gewußt, was die wirklich gesagt haben, was dann draus gemacht wurde und ob die wirklich nichts dagegen unternommen haben, wenn es verzerrt wiedergegeben wurde.

Solange von  Beteiligten oder Insidern keine Informationen kommen, kann ich da nur mutmaßen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Gegendarstellung krieg man doch immer mit, bei so viel Leuten ,die das jetzt beobachten ..

Wenns natürlich nix zum gegendarstellen gibt, weils genauso gesagt wurde................


----------



## fishhawk (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Hallo,



> Wenns natürlich nix zum gegendarstellen gibt, weils genauso gesagt wurde



dann wäre es wohl ein  Armutszeugnis und auch ein Bärendienst für die Anglerinteressen.


----------



## iXware (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Hi magi,



magi schrieb:


> Generell besteht, wie schon von JKC erwähnt, das Verbot Welse, zumindest an den mir bekannten, Ruhrabschnitten zurückzusetzen - ungeachtet der Größe. Dies gilt uneingeschränkt auch für die IG Untere Ruhr!



bitte  Zeig mir doch mal wo das steht! ich werde diesjahr wieder mindestens eine Woche in Essen zu Lehrgängen sein und möchte dann auch mal Angeln. Ich hab mir die FInger wundgesucht bisher und kein einziges Dokument gefunden, in dem steht, daß Welse zu entnehmen sind. weder in einem Gesetz noch in irgendeiner Verordnung... vielleicht hab ich das ja auch nur noch nicht gefunden. bitte bitte hilf mir mal. von mir auch als Scan oder Foto per PN - wenn das nur auf der Erlaubniskarte steht.

MfG, Frank.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> dann wäre es wohl ein  Armutszeugnis und auch ein Bärendienst für die Anglerinteressen.


geh davon aus................


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



snofla schrieb:


> wenn jetzt ne Anzeige gekommen wäre von nem Petamann okay aber selbst dann stell ich mich doch hinter einen Vereinskameraden



Dt.Anglervertretungen stehen grundsätzlich hinter dir !

Bei nicht wenigen davon, sollte man das zuwenden des Rückens aber besser  vermeiden..


----------



## Riesenangler (4. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Die Anglervertretungen stehen immer hinter den Anglern. Davor könnten sie ja eins aufs Maul bekommen.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass die Presse von alleine auf einen 2m Karpfen kommt.
> Die wissen wahrscheinlich nicht mal was ein Karpfen ist.
> Ansonsten hätten die solch ein Blödsinn nicht gedruckt.




Hallo,

da irrst Du. Was ich schon für Blödsinn in der Presse gelesen habe, das geht auf keine Kuhhaut.
Das merkt man aber meist nur, wenn über etwas berichtet wird, von dem man selbst viel Ahnung hat oder bei der Angelegenheit selbst dabei war. Ich sage nur haarsträubend; und ich meine nicht die Regenbogenpresse.
Wie schon erwähnt, Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass 50 Prozent aller Artikel falsch bzw. fehlerhaft sind.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

naja, der betroffene Verein denkt immer noch, er wäre gleichzeitig im VDSF wie im DAFV - da sind auch 2 m Karpfen und sonstiges unausgegorenes Zeug nicht weiter verwunderlich..

https://www.ig-untere-ruhr.de/impressum/

Nach allem was ich bis dato mitbekommen habe, gehe ich davon aus, dass eher der Vereinsjogi das genauso gesagt hat, als dass die Schreiberlinge was falsch verstanden hätten...

Auch ansonsten typische Schützersch..... da auf der Seite - leider nur Natur- und Tierschutz und eben kein Anglerschutz..

Wie irr und wirr und meist inkompetent da aber eh die Funktionäre der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei öffentlich zu dem ganzen Themenkomplex rumtoben, wird auch hier klar:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325629


----------



## magi (5. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



iXware schrieb:


> Hi magi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Frank,

mit dem Zeigen ist es gerade nicht so einfach, da hast du Recht, dass man dazu kaum was im Netz findet. Soweit ich weiß fusst das ganze auf einer beantragten Ausnahmeregelung (seit ca. 2007) der RFG (Ruhrfischereigenossenschaft) bzgl. Aufhebung des Mindestmaßes für Welse in Verbindung mit der eigentlich voher schon geregelten Entnahme von maßigen Fischen, sofern diese zu dem Zeitpunkt keine Schonzeit haben. Sicher weis ich, dass das schriftlich auf den Fischereierlaubnisscheinen und/oder in der jeweiligen Gewässerordnungen folgender Vereine geregelt ist:

SFV Witten, ASV Bochum Ruhr 1935, ASV Henrichshütte, Fischereiverein Essen e.V und angeschlossenen Vereinen der IG untere Ruhr.

Da es hier bereits einige kontroverse Kommentare gab und natürlich noch weitere Vereine Ruhrstrecke gepachtet haben kann ich dir nur den Tip geben, dich bei der Erlaubnisscheinausgabe oder im Vorfeld bei dem entsprechenden Verein schlau zu machen.


----------



## Sharpo (5. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Eine Aufhebung des Mindestmaßes etc. ist keine Entnahmeverpflichtung.


----------



## magi (5. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Eine Entnahmeverpflichtung bzgl. ALLER MAßIGEN und NICHT GESCHONTEN FISCHE steht eh bei den mir bekannten Vereinen in der Fischereierlaubnis. Also wollen wir jetzt wirklich alles hinterfragen?! Mir ist bekannt, dass per Gesetz gerade dies nicht eindeutig in NRW geregelt ist. Dennoch gelten die Regelungen des (Fischerei-)Vertrags, den ich unterschreibe - sofern diese nicht gegen LFG bzw. LFO verstoßen.


----------



## Sharpo (5. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

In NRW ist es eindeutig geregelt.
Es gibt in NRW laut Fischereigesetz und Verorodnung keine Entnahmeverpflichtung für nicht geschützte Fische.
Dies ist somit eindeutig!

Was Deine Angelvereine in die Gewässerordnung ...für Vereinsgewässer schreiben entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

Aber da sind die Hegevorschriften halt zu beachten.
Sollte darin ein Entnahmepflicht stehen ist diese erstmal grundsätzlich einzuhalten


----------



## magi (5. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Laut Fischereigesetz/-Verordnung in NRW zumindest nicht. Da das TSG (§ 1) dir aber bundesweit grundsätzlich erstmal einen vernuftigen Grund auferlegt - der nun mal alles andere als eindeutig definiert ist - wenn wir den Weg der anschließenden Entnahme zur Verwertung / Hege des Bestands verlassen - löst dieser Ansatz leider nicht das Problem!


----------



## Riesenangler (5. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Das Problem ist, das in Deutschland nur ganz wenige Gesetze wirklich eindeutig und klipp und Klar geregelt sind. Die meisten sind recht allgemein formuliert, was dazu führt, das man sich immer wieder vor Gerichten trifft und über deren Auslegung streitet. 
Hier mal ein Beispiel aus der Fischereiverordnung hier bei uns in Brandenburg. Da steht eindeutig drin, das die Verwendung von Setzkeschern vom Land aus erlaubt ist, solange diese ausreichend Groß sind. Nicht erlaubt ist die Verwendung vom Boot aus. 
Aber nu geht es schon Los. Was ist ausreichend Groß????? Das ist nicht im Gesetz bestimmt. Für den einen sind vier Meter als gerade Ausreichend anzusehen, für den anderen reicht ein einsfünfzig Kescherlein.
Also wo, ist hier was eindeutig????
 Was ist vor dem Gesetz ein vernünftiger Grund ein Tier zu Töten und was ist eine vernünftige Verwertung des Fanges??? Alles nicht klar definiert. 
 Beispiel. Wir bei uns hier im Verein, haben das große glück, das wir unsere Fische nicht selber verwerten oder Entsorgen müssen. Bei uns im Ort, gibt es einen Huskyzüchter, der auch mit seinen Hunden International an Rennen teilnimmt. Der nimmt uns immer sehr gerne den fang unserer Hegeangeln ab und gibt diese als Futterzusatz a seine Hunde. Ist für mich eine absolut sinnvolle Verwendung. 
 Also wo ist was klar Geregelt?????


----------



## Lajos1 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



magi schrieb:


> Laut Fischereigesetz/-Verordnung in NRW zumindest nicht. Da das TSG (§ 1) dir aber bundesweit grundsätzlich erstmal einen vernuftigen Grund auferlegt - der nun mal alles andere als eindeutig definiert ist - wenn wir den Weg der anschließenden Entnahme zur Verwertung / Hege des Bestands verlassen - löst dieser Ansatz leider nicht das Problem!



Hallo, 

darum heißt es ja auch: "vor Gericht und auf hoher See ist man in Gottes Hand" |rolleyes

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## magi (5. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Zumindest was die Setzkeschergröße angeht gab es ja schonmal ein Referenz-Urteil (3,50 m Länge, min.50 cm Durchmesser etc.?). Aber du hast vollkommen recht, unterm Strich kommt es immer auf den Richter an, Stichwort "Ermessenspielraum" und da sind wir dann - ob wir es wollen oder nicht- auch wieder bei etischen Gedanken der aktuellen Gesellschaft und auch der Rechtsorgane.


----------



## Sharpo (5. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



magi schrieb:


> Laut Fischereigesetz/-Verordnung in NRW zumindest nicht. Da das TSG (§ 1) dir aber bundesweit grundsätzlich erstmal einen vernuftigen Grund auferlegt - der nun mal alles andere als eindeutig definiert ist - wenn wir den Weg der anschließenden Entnahme zur Verwertung / Hege des Bestands verlassen - löst dieser Ansatz leider nicht das Problem!



Auch dies ist eindeutig.
Ein Entnahmepflicht muss als solches im Gesetz oder Verordnung stehen. Tut es dies nicht. 
Ist alles erlaubt was nicht verboten ist.

Alles andere ist eine Sache der Interpretation und somit eine persönliche Meinung. Kein Gesetz und kein Verbot.

Es gibt kein Gesetz welches einen zwingt z.B. Fische mit hoher Schadstoffbelastung zu verzehren ...oder zu entnehmen um diese dann zu entsorgen.
Hier fehlt dann auch der vernünftige Grund für das Töten.


----------



## Saarsprung (5. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Gesetz welches einen zwingt z.B. Fische mit hoher Schadstoffbelastung zu verzehren ...oder zu entnehmen um diese dann zu entsorgen.
> Hier fehlt dann auch der vernünftige Grund für das Töten.




Nee ich glaube dann kommts zum Angelverbot, da der Fisch ja nicht verwertet werden kann und es ja keinen vernünftigen Grund fürs Angeln gibt. |rolleyes

War bei uns vor Jahren auch schon mal im Gespräch..


----------



## jkc (5. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

@Sharpo: An welcher Pachtstrecke der Ruhr angelst Du?

Grüße JK


----------



## rheinfischer70 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Nee ich glaube dann kommts zum Angelverbot, da der Fisch ja nicht verwertet werden kann und es ja keinen vernünftigen Grund fürs Angeln gibt. |rolleyes
> 
> War bei uns vor Jahren auch schon mal im Gespräch..



Glaube ich nicht. Z.B. in RP Rheinabschnitt gibts nach meinen Infos die Empfehlung, Welse ab 50cm wegen hoher Schadstoffbelastung nicht zu verzehren. D.h. Welse können verzehrt werden, nur eben nicht die großen Tiere, da diese Schadstoffe anreichern.

Diese Argumentation könnte dem Welsangler die Haut retten. Muss man mal auf der RP Seite recherchieren.


----------



## Saarsprung (5. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht.



http://www.sol.de/archiv/news/Angelverbot-an-der-Saar-Moeglicherweise-krebserregende-Stoffe-in-Fischen-Saarbruecken,75017

Ging hier damals halt durch die Presse, ist ja auch anders ausgegangen..


----------



## dx Mxlmschx (5. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

So wie Schafe zur Schlachtbank trotten, wird alles geglaubt, was in den Medien publiziert wird. Hat schon einer von den Schlaumeiern, die hier schreiben, mit dem Angler gesprochen? Kann nicht sein, sonst wüssten sie nämlich, dass der Angler überhaupt nicht aus dem Verein geworfen wurde!!
Im Gegensatz zu vielen Besserwissern die nur schwätzen, setzt man sich in Mülheim an einen Tisch und spricht miteinander. Wie bereits geschehen! Also hinterfragt Euch mal, und wenn Ihr zu keinem Ergebnis kommt, vielleicht mal den Mund nur zum Atmen öffnen!


----------



## Wegberger (5. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Hallo,



> Kann nicht sein, sonst wüssten sie nämlich, dass der Angler überhaupt nicht aus dem Verein geworfen wurde!!
> Im Gegensatz zu vielen Besserwissern die nur schwätzen, setzt man sich in Mülheim an einen Tisch und spricht miteinander.


genau .... aber Hauptsache erstmal schlechte Presse unters Volk gebracht ! Mist machen , Mist durchs Dorf jagen und dann im Kämmerlein heimlich mauscheln .... was bleibt .... der Mist im Dorf #c


----------



## jkc (5. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Was spricht man denn so in Mühlheim? Scheint ja nen großes Geheimnis zu sein?:q


----------



## Wegberger (5. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Hallo,

und der geheimnissvolle Broiler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ist auf seinen Misthaufen verschwunden #c

(Zitat: Broiler .... ist in Deutschland die fachsprachliche Bezeichnung für *Masthuhn. *Quelle: Wikipedia)


----------



## dx Mxlmschx (5. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

http://www.radiomuelheim.de/muelhei...n/archive/2017/03/03/article/-b209d84361.html

Zwischenzeitig wurde sich wie beschrieben zusammengesetzt. Alle Beteiligten leben noch und können sich offen und ehrlich in die Augen schauen. Der Rest geht Keinen hier was an. Jetzt kann weitergehetzt werden! Petri Heil an alle Schreiber


----------



## Wegberger (5. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Hallo,



> Der Rest geht Keinen hier was an.


na dann ..... wenn die Presse immer noch von Trophäenangeln schreibt - habt ihr super versagt!

Delitanti-Kompletto = DAFV & Freunde
(man was bist du für ein Vogel .... ok ein bunter laut dem Avatar)


----------



## Riesenangler (5. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Wieso geht das keinen was an? Das ist doch von allgemeinem anglerischen Interesse.


----------



## Wegberger (5. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Hallo,

der bunte Monsanto-Vogel schreibt gerade PN`s mit der Führung .... kann jetzt nicht Antworten (denke ich ).... hat nicht gedacht, dass es Angler gibt, die nicht gehorchen 



> Der Rest geht Keinen hier was an.


----------



## kati48268 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



de Mölmsche schrieb:


> Der Rest geht Keinen hier was an.


Das hätte der Verein sich vielleicht überlegen sollen, bevor er erste Statements auf die Schnelle raus haute und so 
_selbst das Feuer gelegt hat_!

Und natürlich geht _jede mediale_ Darstellung des Angelns, 
völlig egal ob 
"Angler räumen auf & pflegen Gewässer" 
oder 
"Angler X wird beschuldigt/angezeigt/wasauchimmer"
alle anderen Angler in Deutschland etwas an, denn es wird ja auch immer ein Blick auf alle damit gerichtet.

Dem Vereinsvorstand ist ein Kurs in "Pressearbeit, Medienkompetenz, wie reagiere ich auf welches Ereignis,..."
mehr als dringend empfohlen.

Das war verdammt dilettant, liebe Leute!


----------



## Danielsu83 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Hallo,

 aus meiner Sicht als Geschäftsführer für einen anderen Angelverein haben da beide Seiten eine Schwache Figur abgeliefert. Der Angler weil er obwohl er wusste das sich momentan auf die Welsangler eingeschossen wird so offensiv mit seinem Fang umgegangen ist und der Vereinsvorstand für seine Äußerungen und Vorverurteilung des Mitgliedes. Falls das Interview in der WAZ richtig wiedergegeben ist, zeigt es sehr gut was passiert wenn Vorstände im Angelverein selbst nicht mehr angeln. 

 Zum Glück gibt es aber auch andere Vereine, wo der Vorstand noch selbst angelt, Mitglieder nicht vorverurteilt werden und jeder im Rahmen der geltenden Gesetze selbst entscheiden kann was er mit seinem Fang macht. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Wegberger (5. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Hallo,



> aus meiner Sicht als Geschäftsführer für einen anderen Angelverein haben da beide Seiten eine Schwache Figur abgeliefert.


Abgeliefert ? Die wollen und hier jetzt auch noch die freie Meinungsäußerung verbieten !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> Der Rest geht Keinen hier was an.


Das ist live abliefern vom feinsten !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nix gelernt und wahrscheinlich das arme Mitglied eingeschüchtert und dann sich als toller Verein darstellen.

(Satire: Mir fällt gerade der Begriff: Angel-Erdogan so in den Kopp)


----------



## Danielsu83 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Abgeliefert ? Die wollen und hier jetzt auch noch die freie Meinungsäußerung verbieten !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




 Hallo Wegberger, 

 es kann so seien das ich etwas nicht mitbekommen habe, aber wo möchte hier jemand die Meinungsäußerung verbieten ?

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Wegberger (5. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Hallo Daniel,

was bedeutet den dieser Satz:



> Der Rest geht Keinen hier was an.


Auf deutsch -> haltet jetzt die Fre**e und das im Befehlston

Beachte das Wort -> hier
In Kleinigkeiten erkennt man die wahre Gesinnung!


----------



## Danielsu83 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Hallo Wegberger,

 das ist mir glatt durchgegangen. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Wegberger (5. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Hallo Daniel,

null Problemo..... es dauert lange bis ich Blutdruck habe. 

Satire an:
Aber wenn hier Angel-Erdogans mit Monsanto-Broiler-Gardrobe im Avatar dem Forum den Mund verbieten wollen .... dann werde ich krawallig. Satire aus


----------



## lute (6. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Was de Mölmsche angeht, fällt mir spontan nur das hier von 2014 ein.



de Mölmsche schrieb:


> Jawohl, die Welse sollen raus und sind somit von jeglichen Schonmaßen ausgenommen.
> Wer dabei erwischt wird und Fotoangelei betreibt und gefangene Fische zurücksetzt spielt mit seinem Erlaubnisschein.
> Viele Grüße



Genau das erleben wir jetzt. Mir scheint es ein klassicher Vereins-Fall von: "DER WELS IST ALLES SCHULD!!!!!111" zu sein. Das Vereinsmitglieder die gefangene Welse wieder zurück setzen noch mehr Schuld tragen als der Wels selbst, ist ein neues Ausmaß von geistigen Vereinsdünnschiss.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



de Mölmsche schrieb:


> Alle Beteiligten leben noch



Waller inkl. [emoji28]


----------



## Wegberger (6. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



> Waller inkl.



|good:


----------



## hanzz (6. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Ja saugut !


----------



## Danielsu83 (6. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



lute schrieb:


> Was de Mölmsche angeht, fällt mir spontan nur das hier von 2014 ein.
> 
> 
> 
> Genau das erleben wir jetzt. Mir scheint es ein klassicher Vereins-Fall von: "DER WELS IST ALLES SCHULD!!!!!111" zu sein. Das Vereinsmitglieder die gefangene Welse wieder zurück setzen noch mehr Schuld tragen als der Wels selbst, ist ein neues Ausmaß von geistigen Vereinsdünnschiss.



Hallo,

 das ist wenn der Dünnschiss eines , speziellen Vereins. Andere Vereine gehen damit anders um, da unsere Mitglieder das Thema die letzten Jahre auch umgetrieben hat, hält dieses Jahr unser neuer Ökowart erzählt dieses Jahr auf der HV ein paar Minuten etwas darüber wie sich Hecht und Wels auf ein Gewässer auswirken, wer wie gut oder schlecht Futter verwertet usw..

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## lute (6. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Hi Daniel, sehr vorbildlich das ganze, davon könnten sich viele mal eine Scheibe abschneiden. Von euren Verein war auch nicht die Rede. Allerdings ist es der Dünnschiss viele Vereine, nicht nur eines speziellen.

Mit so einer Arbeit hätten einzelnen betroffenen  Vereinsfunktionäre vielleicht ihre veralteten Vorurteile und den Gräul gegen den Wels abgelegt  und es würde den Konflikt einschließlich der Diskussion die wir nun haben gar nicht geben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



lute schrieb:


> Allerdings ist es der Dünnschiss viele Vereine, nicht nur eines speziellen.



Du hast schlicht keine Ahnung, wie radikal Waller Gewässer zerlegen können. Sneep hat das Problem in einem Beitrag vor einigen Jahren bzgl. der anderen Rur (ohne h) gut beschrieben: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=100807&page=52

Natürlich kann man nicht alle Gewässer miteinander vergleichen und der Einfluss des Wallers auf den Rhein ist ein anderer als der auf einen Dorftümpel. Aber geh mal davon aus, dass viele Vereine wissen, wovon sie reden.


----------



## hanzz (6. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Was hat n Wels auch in so manchen Tümpel verloren ? Rein gar nix.
Aber das geht ins OT

P.S.: n bisserl Aufklärung in alle Richtungen tut aber gut.


----------



## Riesenangler (6. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Aufklärung ist zwar Richtig und auch sehr Wichtig. Aber fang mal bei uns im Verein an über biologische Zusammenhänge zu referieren. Bei etwas über 75% anteil an Mitglieder, die sich nen Scheixx für Fakten interessieren, wird lieber an alternative Fakten geglaubt.


----------



## Wegberger (6. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Hallo,

aber ist der Wels ( wie auch die Grundel) selbstreproduzierend erst mal drin im Fließgewässer .... dann ist der Drops geluscht.

Mit angeln kannst du hier nichts mehr beeinflussen. Aus meiner Sicht ist die Entnahmepflicht daher auch nur eine reine Alibiaktion.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Aber geh mal davon aus, dass viele Vereine wissen, wovon sie reden.



Da hab ich so meine Zweifel..einige Ruhrvereine haben diese Geister durch Wallerbesatz erst ermöglicht!


----------



## Riesenangler (7. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

@Ruhrfischer|good:
Da habe ich auch erhebliche Zweifel.


----------



## lute (7. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Ich wüßte von dem betroffenen ruhrverein mal gerne, was sie mit ihrer entnahmepflicht auf den paar metern ruhr und den druck auf mitglieder, welche dieser pflicht nicht nach kommen, bezwecken möchte. Mir scheint die entnahmepflicht in etwa soviel sinn zu machen, wie das entnahme Gebot der grundeln im rhein. Den druck auf die mitglieder kann ich somit in keinster weise nachvollziehen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du hast schlicht keine Ahnung, wie radikal Waller Gewässer zerlegen können. Sneep hat das Problem in einem Beitrag vor einigen Jahren bzgl. der anderen Rur (ohne h) gut beschrieben: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=100807&page=52
> 
> Natürlich kann man nicht alle Gewässer miteinander vergleichen und der Einfluss des Wallers auf den Rhein ist ein anderer als der auf einen Dorftümpel. Aber geh mal davon aus, dass viele Vereine wissen, wovon sie reden.



Hast du einige Belege darüber, wie Waller ein Gewässer zerlegen können? Und was ist die Definition für ein zerlegtes Gewässer? 
Die Frage soll nicht provozierend sein, sondern ich suche immer noch Fakten pro und kontra Wels. 
Gesagtes und Vermutungen gibt es viele, von beiden Seiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Hat zwar alles nix mit dem Thema hier zu tun, warum sich Verein und Verband so bescheuert öffentlich äußern, aber gibts ne Ladung wissenschaftliche Infos in lesbarer Sprache zum Waller und Chancen/Gefahr:
http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/148-aktuelles-zum-wels.html


----------



## gründler (7. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

^^


|rolleyes


----------



## rheinfischer70 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Danke Thomas,
die Seiten vom Anglerverband Niedersachsen ist fantastisch. 
Auch die Infos zum Kormoranschutz usw....
Auch wenns offtopic ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Ist halt ein Anglerverband und kein Verband organisierter Sport- und Angelfischer.

Thomas Klefoth konnte mir schon mehrmals bei Fragen rund um Waller helfen.

Aber nochmal: 
Hier gehts wirklich eben nur um das unsägliche Verhalten von Verein/Verbandsfuzzis im genannten Fall in NRW.....


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat zwar alles nix mit dem Thema hier zu tun, warum sich Verein und Verband so bescheuert öffentlich äußern, aber gibts ne Ladung wissenschaftliche Infos in lesbarer Sprache zum Waller und Chancen/Gefahr:
> http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/148-aktuelles-zum-wels.html



wissenschaftlich ist der Artikel zwar keinesfalls,
aber er sollte doch nun ausreichen, dass der eine oder andere mal anfängt nachzudenken oder gar erlerntes als möglichweise falsch zu erkennen ...


----------



## XSoulDrainX (7. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Ganz ehrlich, wenn jeder immer jeden Fisch, den er fängt, abschlachtet, dann sind unsere Gewässer irgendwann wirklich leer. Und das dauert dann auch garnicht mal so lange, würde ich sagen. Was soll denn sowas? Catch & Release ist doch was tolles!


----------



## Ossipeter (7. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> wissenschaftlich ist der Artikel zwar keinesfalls,
> aber er sollte doch nun ausreichen, dass der eine oder andere mal anfängt nachzudenken oder gar erlerntes als möglichweise falsch zu erkennen ...



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.|rolleyes


----------



## Lajos1 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



XSoulDrainX schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn jeder immer jeden Fisch, den er fängt, abschlachtet, dann sind unsere Gewässer irgendwann wirklich leer. Und das dauert dann auch garnicht mal so lange, würde ich sagen. Was soll denn sowas? Catch & Release ist doch was tolles!




Hallo,

wenn jemand catch & release tun will, soll er es tun.
Schädlich für die gesamte Angelei ist jedoch das Propagieren desselben; zumindestens im Lande der Zweifler und Zauderer (ich meine Deutschland).
Früher, als so ziemlich jeder Zielfisch entnommen wurde, waren die Gewässer auch nicht leer.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fr33 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn jemand catch & release tun will, soll er es tun.
> Schädlich für die gesamte Angelei ist jedoch das Propagieren desselben; zumindestens im Lande der Zweifler und Zauderer (ich meine Deutschland).
> ...



Das Thema hatten wir schon x mal durchgekaut. "Früher" waren unsere Gewässer dermaßen Nährstoffreich - da war eine Biomasse vorhanden die es heute gar nicht mehr gibt auch nicht mehr geben wird. 

 Angeln ist in den letzten Jahren auch stark im Kommen. Immer mehr Angler tummeln nch an Gewässern.


----------



## Riesenangler (8. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Da gab es auch nicht so viele Leute, die das Angeln als ihr Hobby entdeckten.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir schon x mal durchgekaut. "Früher" waren unsere Gewässer dermaßen Nährstoffreich - da war eine Biomasse vorhanden die es heute gar nicht mehr gibt auch nicht mehr geben wird.
> 
> Angeln ist in den letzten Jahren auch stark im Kommen. Immer mehr Angler tummeln nch an Gewässern.



Hallo,

trotzdem fange ich heute im Jahr aber mindestens die doppelte Anzahl an Hechten als vor 40 oder 50 Jahren (gut, ich führe das auf das ertragreichere Spinnfischen zurück). Aber weniger Hechte als früher gibt es bestimmt nicht, zumindest nicht in den Gewässern, die ich seit 1960 befische.
Um halbwegs beim Thema zu bleiben; die Waller haben sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten geradezu explosionsartig im ganzen Bundesgebiet vermehrt, die müssen ja auch von was leben.

Petri Heil 

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Und ist bakanntermaßen hier alles nicht Thema - hier gehts um das Versagen von Verein und/oder Verband bei dem Thema...


----------



## Gone Fishing (10. März 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

Die IG Untere Ruhr leistet hervorragende Arbeit für alle Angler, die gerne mal an der Ruhr fischen möchten:
*
Der Preis für ein Tageskarte wurde zwischenzeitlich um 67% (!) erhöht.*

*Eine Jahreskarte kostet inzwischen 43% (!) mehr als früher.**

Das Gewässer mit meiner Meinung im Vergleich zu früher fast nicht mehr vorhandenem  Fischbestand, darf jetzt mit 3 Ruten (Fliegenruten, Spinnruten,  Stippruten, etc.) + Futterboot anstatt, mit 2 Ruten ohne Futterboot  befischt werden.
Früher gab es dort übrigens auch Welse.

Der Jahreskartenpreis für Freunde des Vereinslebens konnte so scheinbar umlagefinanziert auf 40 € gesenkt oder gehalten werden.
Somit müssten Angler ohne Verein 150% Aufschlag zahlen.

---
* Diese Informationen habe ich im Angelgeschäft erhalten. Möglicherweise ist diese massive Erhöhung schon in 2016 erfolgt.


----------



## thanatos (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Mülheimer Angler gerät nach Wels-Fang unter Druck*

:q





Riesenangler schrieb:


> Da gab es auch nicht so viele Leute, die das Angeln als ihr Hobby entdeckten.



da bist du aber ganz schön schief gewickelt 
 wir leben ja in der gleichen Gegend (ich sag dir nicht wo ich wohne - ich bin viel kleiner als du  :q  )
 nein zu Ostzonen Zeiten mußte man ganz schön früh an Tagen wie z.B. Himmelfahrt auf stehen um einen akzeptablen
 Platz auf dem See noch zu erwischen  
 Nach der " Wende " hat man den See fast ganz für sich allein.
 Am meisten trifft man noch die C&R ler .Warum ? Um auf´s Startthema zurück zu kommen - Das FANGFENSTER für Karpfen - Mitnahme nur zwischen 35 - 55 cm erlaubt !
 Diese Bestimmung steht somit im argen Wiederspruch 
 zu diesem Urteil ,denn wohlwissend das es keine Karpfen in
 dieser Größe gibt begeht jeder Karpfenangler somit eine 
 Ordnungswidrigkeit #6 schon mit dem Versuch einen zu angeln :q


----------

